# Newly completed Escaped Route



## Tomms (Nov 2, 2006)

I recently completed my photo website, its called escaped route

http://www.escapedroute.com

what do you think?


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 3, 2006)

I evaluate websites for functionality, not artistic-vision-wow-isn't-this-cool.  So, I have a pretty bad review for you.

I hate flash.  There are so few reasons to use it for an entire webpage, you should need a Ph. D. in web design before they let anyone do that.  Why anyone choses to do an entire bloody webpage in flash, I will never know.  It's "Web 2.0" at it's absolute worst.

The sound is annoying, and I had to figure out how to turn it off before moving on.  This alone would cause me to leave the website immediately, but I figure I'd give it a second chance for review's sake.

The animations get in the way of actually browsing the website and distract the viewer's eye.   There is the perception that I have to wait for the page to do whatever it's doing before I can do what I want to do.

The navigation, while always available, is small, doesn't have enough contrast, and isn't readily apparent (not in expected places).

I don't want to have to learn a brand new interface to browse a website I'm going to be at for thirty seconds.  There are other photography websites to browse, and if you're going to make it difficult and annoying for me to browse yours, I'm going elsewhere.


----------



## uberben (Nov 3, 2006)

well I won't be quite as harsh... but I share the same frustration in the fact that I can't choose what photos I look at.  I'm forced to go through them one by one.  I would much rather have a thumbnail gallery to look through.  My question was your intent. If this was to show off all your work in a simple clean manner in the hopes of selling your work or skills, this site takes too much work.  If its just to be on the web and show some ofyour stuff, but only a little bit, then i can see it working okay for that.  As it is, you have way too many photos for me to go through each one.   The quality of your photos is great though and I think a user friendly interface would only enhance the appeal.


----------



## Renair (Nov 4, 2006)

I think the site is brilliant butI do agree with the guys, its a shame you can pic the photos to go through yourselve instead of having to look for example at 83 shots of North America to see if any in there are from say for example again, New York. Apart from that, brilliant.

www.renebruunphotography.com


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 12, 2006)

I like this site. 

It could possibly be that the website has been modified since the other folks have reviewed it, but I think it's an excellent site. I found it quick to navigate, but I may make a thumbnail page, unless I missed it, so people can get to a certain photo. Nice work.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 13, 2006)

Design wise, it's stunning.
Really well made. Judos to you for making it.
I'd have to agree. While scrolling through the photographs, you get bored wondering if thers going to be anything you like. Would make it much easier with thumbnails.

Nice work tho


----------

